# Printing from a Mac OS X 10.5.8 onto a Lexmark x2580



## Confused.com24 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

I've been trying to download drivers but nothing seems to work. I'm tying to print of a Mac OS X 10.5.8 onto a Lexmark x2580 ... nothing i do seems to work. Can anyone help me?

Thanks

p


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you install the drivers from the Cd that came with the printer?


----------



## Confused.com24 (Aug 23, 2009)

No I don't have the CD anymore - I bought the printer over a year ago for my laptop at the time - but now i have a Mac. I might ty and find it though and see if it works - thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried their support web site? It's a 2500 series printer, so you may have to download a driver for the 2500 instead of the 2580.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I just did a free chat with Lexmark. Here is the conversation:



[Chris] Is there a MAC OS X dirver for the Lexmark X2580?
[Efren] Welcome to Lexmark Chat Support
[Efren] Hi Chris
[Chris] i
[Efren] Let me check on it.
[Chris] HI
[Efren] One moment please.
[Efren] Thank you for waiting.
[Chris] You are welcome.
[Efren] Can I have the specific mac version please?
[Chris] Mac OS X 10.5.8
[Efren] Okay.
[Efren] Let me give the link for file.
[Efren] One moment.
[Chris] Ok
[Efren] Okay.
[Efren] Okay.
[Efren] Here's the file.
[Efren] http://www.downloaddelivery.com/downloads/cpd/2500_Series_Web_Installer_LPD.dmg
[Chris] ok
[Efren] That's the driver for this printer.
[Chris] Thank you very much


----------

